# Desperate for prayers UPDATED 5/23



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Just a few hours ago, I was diagnosed with melanoma. I need everyone's positive thoughts and prayers and help keeping me positive as I have no siblings or parents to support me with this so I must rely on others. I am going in for a consult on June 4th and I'll know more after having a sentinal lymph node test done. I'm very upset right now as you can imagine. Anyone w/ any experience with this ...I'd appreciate your advice...here or in pm. Thanks.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Denise, My thoughts are with you at such a stressful time. Try and be positive. My mom had a melanoma on her face about 8 years ago and they didn't have to remove too much of it so she didn't have to have any reconstruction and she didn't need further treatment (i.e. chemo). She sees the dermatologist every 6 months and has no had a recurrence. I will hope that yours will not be any worse.......


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am no help for this but sorry this is happening to you. Aren't you doing Reiki ? If yes, do as much as you can on yourself to help you to keep positive. Isn't that what John McCain had on his face ? And he is doing fine. You are going to beat this too.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

what is Reiki?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I can only imagine how frightened you feel right now. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. Stay positive - there is so much they can do now!

Ginny


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh that is so scary!! I'm sorry you are going through this. I have had several friends that have had them removed on their faces, etc. It's very treatable. Please keep us updated and try not to worry too much...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh my. I'll definitely keep you in my prayers. 




Joy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You are certainly in my thoughts and prayers. Please do keep us updated!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, it is very scary to be diagnose with anything but looks like this is treatable. just be positive, you are in my prayers


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I'll be praying for you! Keep us informed.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

you will be in my thoughts







stay positive!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're in my prayers and most positive thoughts, Denise. You had a tough year last year and pulled through - I'm betting on you licking this, too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry, denise. i can't imagine what you're feeling. i'm sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts . Sarah


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending you prayers.

Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm really sorry about your diagnosis. I can imagine how scary this is for you.







Sending prayers your way.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I know you must be frightened. No one can blame you for that. You will be in many prayers, I feel sure. Hopefully, this is something which can be cured easily. I have a friend who had a melanoma removed from her face many years ago, and she is fine. Hopefully, they have caught it very early. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I can't even imagine how frightening this is for you. You will be in my prayers as well as many others and others good thougths. Sending you many many





















</span>


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

I'm so very very sorry... it is so difficult to manage a medical condition and work through the diagnosis and treatments. Make sure and get involved on a qualtily forum for your condition and shop for the best possible docs and surgeons....

Best,
Kim


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Denise, you have all of us here to support you. Sending you hugs and you will be in our prayers.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

My husband also had some on his back (from years of being a lifeguard as a teenager). They removed it surgically, and he has been fine since. He also has a pre-cancerous one on his cheek, but they burn that one when it comes back... Stay positive, be strong, you can kill this thing...

Diane and Pompom


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sending you many good thoughts and prayers


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Denise you are in my thoughts and prayers, take care and try to stay positive, I know this is a scary diagnosis for you, but it's amazing what can be done these days.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Denise, I am sorry that you had to get that phone call. It certainly is not easy to receive such news. I am sending well wishes your way, and trully hope everything turns out fine, which I am sure it will! When my nephew was diagnosed with Leukemia last June 10th, it was THE worst thing in life to hear and to try to understand BUT......i learned that positive thinking is the most important thing. Think positive and don't let any negative thoughts even come to mind...you'll be ok..







Stay strong.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so very sorry!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

denise u wil pull through this! i know u will and u know where to find me if u need ne thing


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Just a few hours ago, I was diagnosed with melanoma. I need everyone's positive thoughts and prayers and help keeping me positive as I have no siblings or parents to support me with this so I must rely on others. I am going in for a consult on June 4th and I'll know more after having a sentinal lymph node test done. I'm very upset right now as you can imagine. Anyone w/ any experience with this ...I'd appreciate your advice...here or in pm. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how deep it was? With melanomas, its the depth that determines the prognosis. Did you doctor mention what stage it was? The sentinel lymph node biopsy is a good idea. I would definitely get another opinion. Feel free to pm me if I can be of any help. I know how scary these things are...just take a deep breath.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying for you that God will grant you healing, strength and peace as you trust in His love for you. I'm sure a local church would be happy to stand by you in this time if you will just reach out to them. God bless you.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Your are in my thoughts and prayers...
Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Denise I am so sorry you have got this bad news.







But I know it can be beaten, try and stay positive, I know it must be hard. And we will all be here for you


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Sending many many prayers to you Denise stay positive


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

My prayers are with your for a swift recovery. Love all of you to bits!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381838
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this point I am awaiting a call from the nurse from the plastic surgeon who specializes in skin cancer. He is apparently well known in this area. He is leading a study to create a vaccine for melanoma. 

About Dr. Jeffrey Wagner
Dr. Wagner is the medical director of Community Health Network’s program and its multidisciplinary team. He is double board certified by the American Board of Surgery and the American Board of Plastic Surgery, and a fellow of the American Board of Surgeons and the Society of Surgical Oncology. He is also on the faculty of the IU School of Medicine where he founded the IU melanoma program.

Dr. Wagner is a frequent educator, speaker and author; he has been identified as one of America’s Top Doctors. He is an internationally recognized expert and researcher in the field of cutaneous oncology, melanoma, and reconstructive techniques and outcomes. Dr. Wagner’s practice currently offers the only site in Indiana for MMAIT Melanoma investigational vaccine therapy for patients with Stage III and Stave IV melanoma.

-----------------------

His credentials sound good enough.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> what is Reiki?[/B]


Reiki is a holistic approach to healing, using theraputic touch and energy. A very good thing for your spiritual and emotional well being but do not depend on it to treat melanoma. 

My Father had a melanoma removed almost 20 years ago, it was very large and required extensive surgery but he is just fine. The smaller the better and the more easily treatable. Sneding positive energy and thoughts your way.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, I have no experience to share but just wanted to let you know I will keep you in my prayers!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You're in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sending you lots of prayers and positive thoughts on your recovery.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was told by the nurse today that it is type T2A...w/ no ulceration. Ulceration she said was a big indicator that it's spread to the lymph nodes so I"m focusing on that right now and am very hopeful that it was caught in time.


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

I will send up some prayers for you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that's good news, denise!







still sending positive thougts your way for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That sound like good news.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I hope it is..it's no guarantee but it sounds promising right? I'm holding onto that right now. I spoke w/ the surgical nurse and she said that my doctor is very aggressive w/ this and he leaves nothing to chance. That's fine w/ me...a big scar is okay w/ me...wherever and whatever..as long as we get it all. You all do not know how reassuring all of your prayers,pm's and advice and sharing your experiences has done for me.







thank you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good news. so glad you caught it early


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

and T2a is still considered stage one..







am feeling a bit better about this...not much but a bit.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this is happening to you. The update sounds like they have found this early. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Denise I'm so very sorry to hear about your melanoma. So far it sounds like there is optimism that it is not yet too serious. I hope your lymph node biopsy shows that to be true. Catching them early is by all means the most important thing.

You didn't say where it is....I hope it is where the scaring won't be a problem. You do have a wonderful Dr. and it is so lucky that you have him. Until we know more I'm going to think it is still early and in situ.

You are in my prayers! Keep positive thoughts!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's on my back between my shoulder blade and spine ...and the nurse says my doc is very aggressive, so I'm hopeful


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh Denise I'm so happy you have had positive feedback on your test results so far. I'll keep praying that all the news is good news, that it was caught early enough to have it all removed with no futher treatment necessary. Stay positive & most of all hopeful!!!</span>


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sounds like things are looking up!! You have a great Dr and you have caught it early. On your back a good place if you have to have a scar!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Denise I am so pleased your doctor is optimistic and that you have been diagnosed early, I am sure your doctor will be able to treat you successfully








I will keep on praying that all will be well for you


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

That is good news from the doctor - you are in my prayers!









ginny


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Stay positive and focus on good thoughts! You have the SM family for total support!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I too will be keeping you in prayer.







Please know that they have come very far in treatment if you should need more than just the surgery. Trust your doctor and his recommendations. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like very encouraging news! I'm so happy to read your updates, Denise. Please take care and continue to keep us posted as you get news. I'm still sending prayers and positive thoughts to you. And


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> and T2a is still considered stage one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="color:#CC33CC">*








That is wonderful news. I had thought that I had posted earlier, but had not. And I want to apologize for that. You are in my prayers and I will have you added to a prayer list of many, many people. Please keep us posted.*</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would consider this to be positive news in this situation. I feel sure that the aggressive approach will be best in the long run and I'm glad that your doc doesn't take chances. Try and be positive and upbeat.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am keeping you in my thoughts and in my prayer intentions.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

and a new smilie too...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the new smilie Joe!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I hope it is..it's no guarantee but it sounds promising right? I'm holding onto that right now. I spoke w/ the surgical nurse and she said that my doctor is very aggressive w/ this and he leaves nothing to chance. That's fine w/ me...a big scar is okay w/ me...wherever and whatever..as long as we get it all. You all do not know how reassuring all of your prayers,pm's and advice and sharing your experiences has done for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Heya honey,



Believe me, the prayers from here will be of more help then YOU can believe. I know full well due to my son's accident.

God Bless you, you can recovery from this! I am on my second recovery from two spots. The doctors know so very much today about skin cancer. IT IS BEATABLE! I am so glad you are on top of this. Keep your spirits up and look ahead. Love to you.

Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You have something positive to think about now. I'm still sending good vibes your way














And praying for a swift recovery!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that things are looking good. I'll keep praying (yay for the new smilie)










































































Josie says: I've never had a melanoma, but I like watermelons!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Iam praying for you as I have to see a Dr. every 6mo for the skin cancers I have experienced too.
Altho mine have been all except the melanoma (Basel, Sarcoma,pre melanoma) I understand your fear.
I have had a 10 in insiocion ,shaving my hair and pulling my eye back where my husb, secretly discussed any disfigurement w/my surgeoon







. I feel so much better for you that it is stage 1-2? And you have a wonderful Dr. it sounds.
I think you have been lucky and caught this early.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry so late in replying but wanted you to know you are in my prayers and to tell you as scarey as this is I know MANY people having been dx with this and had excellent outcomes!! Sounds like you have the right Dr to achieve that very outcome for yourself!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I haven't seen this post until now and I was so relieved to learn that the melanoma isn't in an advanced stage.







I know that you are happy that it isn't worse. I think that I will make an appointment with a Dermatologist on Monday. I never would have found the spot on my back and lying on my stomach was my favorite position when lying in the sun. Please keep us updated on your condition.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Good idea. I had started going to the dermatologist 2 years ago b/c I have a lot of moles and thought it'd be a good idea to keep track. If I hadn't have gone for regular checkups, it would have gone totally unnoticed


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=23055:attachment]








I don't blame you for being scared but it sounds like there's good reason to be optimistic.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have just picked up this thread now. All my positive thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. You will get through this.

Sue and Bentley


----------

